# Just looking for some advice



## MKopf603 (Apr 7, 2014)

I will be completing my Coding courses within the next month or two, I really would like to get my foot in the door. I see some coding/billing jobs but you need at least 3-5 years experience.  I only have ICD9 data entry experience, is it worth a try to send my resume in?


----------



## davethec (Apr 7, 2014)

MKopf603 said:


> I will be completing my Coding courses within the next month or two, I really would like to get my foot in the door. I see some coding/billing jobs but you need at least 3-5 years experience.  I only have ICD9 data entry experience, is it worth a try to send my resume in?



I am sorry that you have followed the same path that I have undertaken. Unfortunately the CPC exam pass these days is worth a hill of beans or at the best 25 cents more per hour than a McDonald's employee. Try something else please.


----------



## akj (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi MKopf603-
Respectfully, I disagree with davethec.  The CPC certification has offered several great opportunities to myself, my coworkers, and several friends over the last few years.  As recently as last year, I have two friends that took their CPC exam, passed, and got coding positions...one of them within a week of taking her exam!  (Experience helps, though, I won't deny it. ) However, I must add that none of us took a class, took the exam, and walked into a coding position.  We all worked our way up from entry level positions such as registration, file clerk, medical practice secretary, biller, etc. There is no 'instant gratification' in this field. By what you are saying of your ICD9 experience, it sounds like you are on the right path.  

Sorry for the long answer to your question, but it never hurts to apply.  If you go through the interview process and aren't successful the first time around, try, try, and try again.  If not selected for a position, some employers will tell you what you need to accomplish to be considered in the future. Several of my coworkers as well as myself didn't get the job on the first try, but we kept trying until we got what we wanted. Keep working hard and you will get to where you want to be! 

Best of luck to you-


----------



## MKopf603 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks akj really appreciate your response. I really enjoy the coding that I have been learning. I am willing to start from bottom and work my way up I think i just feel stuck since I have been in a call center I feel i will forget some of tools for coding. But reading your post made my day! Thanks again.


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 8, 2014)

The key to getting a good job is adding to your knowledge base. Try solo practices or small groups to get the experience and keep working on coding, ICD 9 & 10 because I guarantee there are lots of practices who are not ready for ICD 10 and the documentation requirements it is going to take to get paid. As a coder, you will be valuable to a practice...


----------



## ca.brule (Apr 8, 2014)

I started in Medical Records/Front Office at a small family practice, worked my way up to Office Manager then took my CPC exam, now I am doing Gynecological-Oncology surgery coding. It takes time, patience, and work to get what you want.

As a former manager I can tell you that call center experience is valued. You know how to talk to people, stay calm while they are irrate, and the customer service is a valuale asset.

Hope this helps! Good Luck!


----------



## MKopf603 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone the advice really helped. Also Ca.brule I never really thought of the call center having an impact on my career thanks for that tip


----------



## cldavenport (Apr 10, 2014)

Never give up!! If you must start from the bottom to get your foot in the door, do just that. Let the hiring managers know what certifications you hold so when a coding position opens up, you are already on site. Keep current on your skills so that way you are always prepared. Never let someone else's disappointment become your way of thinking.....create your own path! Best of luck to you!

C Davenport


----------

